# Mule psychology: catching in the field.



## jmc (Jun 10, 2012)

Looking for unique ideas on how to catch a mini mule that sometimes decides she doesn't want to be caught.

Now, normally I'm pretty good at catching recalcitrant equines, even in a pasture. It may take a while, but I eventually wear them down.
Most of the time, she's good, this isn't a fear problem, and I can approach and pet her, no problem, without a halter in my hands. This is clearly a behavior problem; I'm doing something wrong, apparently. I'm trying all the normal things - just following until she gets tired of it - that has worked for a while, but suddenly does not - making her move away from me (with the idea she'll get tired and eventually want to approach me; it works for the horse) - she never seems to tire of that, either. Food isn't a good motivator as when I'm trying to catch her, it's to come in for dinner, she's in overnight, and she doesn't even finish it until some time over night.

I understand: She's the only one in overnight, and she wants to stay with her sister and "boyfriend". I get that, and am planning on leaving her out 24/7 with them, but I'm not quite prepared to yet, as the footing is bad and she's "disabled' due to a broken leg that didn't heal quite right (mechanical lameness).

Anyway, these are our first mules, they're only two, and I'm still figuring out how their minds work, lol. The methods I've used with great success on my horse (who is always easy to catch), don't always work for her.

What worked last night was to bring everyone else in, then her - then put the others back out - but that's pretty labor intensive to catch one tiny equine...
The easy answer would be to just leave them out, but that won't solve the problem. I can't even get near enough to her to put the halter on, then take it off and give her a treat, which is a method I would use if I could get near enough...

Perhaps I just need to plan a day to keep following her until she gets tired enough to give up... halter her, take the halter off, then start over. It's too cold to do that right now; one reason she's "winning" is my hands turn into frozen lumps before she is even close to getting bored with the game.

So, I'm looking for unique ideas that work better with mules, preferably those that work in big pastures, as well. Thoughts?


----------



## ducky1234 (May 2, 2017)

As you've noted, "horse based training techniques" aren't very effective with mules. Mules are much more like donkeys than horses as far as effective training techniques go. 

First off, you cannot walk up and catch a mule that doesn't want to be caught. Driving him off to tire him out is pointless as they aren't wired that way. He will just trot a few steps away and stop and wait for you to catch up. Only one of you will ever get tired. No, we have to teach this guy to WANT to be caught.

If the mule won't come to you and won't let you come to him while you are holding the halter, you have little choice but requiring the animal to come to you. The most common method for teaching him to get caught is using a smaller enclosure for the animal and you wait with the food till the animal comes over to you. It may take a while and it may not even be successful at first. If after 20 minutes or so the mule hasn't come to you, you and the food leave and then you can come back later and try again. I would also have the halter dropped on the ground right next to the food when we start this. Over the course of several sessions we will end up requiring the mule to be haltered before feeding time.

A small pen is ideal for this, but a barn stall where he can be confined will work as well.


----------



## ducky1234 (May 2, 2017)

Here's one more idea. You say you can approach the mule without a halter, but with a halter it's a no go. So you can go out in the field with a pocket of carrot slices or apple slices. When the mule sees you, drop the halter and lead and then approach the mule. Give him some love and a treat, then go back to the halter and move it a little closer. Repeat. The goal here isn't to catch him. In fact, if the mule lets you halter him, give the mule a treat, take off the halter and walk away.


----------

